# residency



## blue harvey (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi everyone
we will be moving out to Cyprus in a couple of months, can anyone advise me on the documentation we will have to provide to apply for residency. we are both retired my wife is 65 & I am 73 thank you for any advice


----------



## passerby (Jul 24, 2011)

Assuming that you are EU nationals (or at least one of you) you need to read this guide: http://ec.europa.eu/justice/policies/citizenship/docs/guide_2004_38_ec_en.pdf

The relevant application forms are available at the Ministry of Interior's website: Civil Registry and Migration Department - Application Forms


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2013)

passerby said:


> Assuming that you are EU nationals (or at least one of you) you need to read this guide: http://ec.europa.eu/justice/policies/citizenship/docs/guide_2004_38_ec_en.pdf
> 
> The relevant application forms are available at the Ministry of Interior's website: Civil Registry and Migration Department - Application Forms


The documents you need also depends in which category you are applying. Retired, employed, self employed, student. And as said if one of you are non-eu citizen.

The easiest way to find out is to go to immigration when you arrive and set up an appointment. You will then get a list of necessary documents and get the newest application form.

Anders


----------



## roberda (Jul 24, 2011)

Once you have made your appointment you will be asked to take all relivent paperwork plus proof of all your bank accounts here and in the Uk. All forms have to be filled in and signed The charge will be 8 Euros 54 cents it should take about half a hour.as you are both retired
But what you should do first is register for your Medical Card, as they will need proof you have done this..

Good Luck


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2013)

roberda said:


> Once you have made your appointment you will be asked to take all relivent paperwork plus proof of all your bank accounts here and in the Uk. All forms have to be filled in and signed The charge will be 8 Euros 54 cents it should take about half a hour.as you are both retired
> But what you should do first is register for your Medical Card, as they will need proof you have done this..
> 
> Good Luck


One mistake in this text. Cost is now 20 euro

Anders


----------



## roberda (Jul 24, 2011)

Vegaanders said:


> One mistake in this text. Cost is now 20 euro
> 
> Anders


 It is 8 euros 54 cent i know i paid it last month, get your fact right before giving advice


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2013)

roberda said:


> It is 8 euros 54 cent i know i paid it last month, get your fact right before giving advice


We are going to immigration tomorrow and in the list we got it say that the price is now 20 euro. A friend was there a month ago and also paid 20 euro. 

So what is the fact?

Anders


----------



## roberda (Jul 24, 2011)

Vegaanders said:


> We are going to immigration tomorrow and in the list we got it say that the price is now 20 euro. A friend was there a month ago and also paid 20 euro.
> 
> So what is the fact?
> 
> Anders


You have it wrong my friend ???????


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2013)

roberda said:


> You have it wrong my friend ???????


I can scan you the 2 different lists I have. And the receipt from tomorrow. Then we decide who is wrong...

Anders


----------



## jkelly (May 21, 2009)

*Huuummm*

It seems to be getting a bit bitchy on this forum - must be the unusually warm weather!


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2013)

jkelly said:


> It seems to be getting a bit bitchy on this forum - must be the unusually warm weather!


Oh no! We just have an open hearted discussion 

Anders


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

We all eagerly await the result of the discussion.

Seconds out, round 2 !! :boxing:

Pete


----------



## buster12 (Oct 9, 2012)

roberda said:


> You have it wrong my friend ???????


Roberts - My wife and I registered two weeks ago and it was e20 each.

Regards,

David


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2013)

roberda said:


> It is 8 euros 54 cent i know i paid it last month, get your fact right before giving advice


Just to once again clarify this discussion. Todaz I paid 40 euro at immigration in Limassol for Residence appication for me and mz wife

Anders


----------

